# Cattleya jenmanii semi alba ('Canaima's Lipstick' HCC/AOS x 'Kathleen' AM/AOS)



## PeteM (Mar 10, 2022)

Purchased from Orchidweb 01.21, this is a first bloom seedling. Started to open up earlier this week and the petals / sepals have been flexing back and forth for the last few days.. seems like it’s just now finding its form. 3 flowers on the first try.. not bad.

I’m not going to move it, plan to repot after blooming when new roots emerge. Hmmm.. just looked it up and it’s in the root before blooming group. Might have to wait a while.



https://staugorchidsociety.org/PDF/CattleyaBloomingandRootingbyBloomingSeasonRogerson.pdf


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 10, 2022)

Incredible!!!!


----------



## monocotman (Mar 10, 2022)

Beautiful plant! Congrats,
David


----------



## abax (Mar 10, 2022)

Splendid color combo. I might have a long talk with that dorsal about being more upright. On the other hand, what do I know about Catts.


----------



## Carmella.carey (Mar 10, 2022)

Oh just beautiful and one of the latest Venezuelan catts discovered only in 1906 has not been line breeding as long as other spices but still with good form and purple highlights not only the petals but the dorsal sepal. Do the lateral sepals have it to? I can't see in the picture.
Patrick


----------



## PeteM (Mar 10, 2022)

Carmella.carey said:


> Oh just beautiful and one of the latest Venezuelan catts discovered only in 1906 has not been line breeding as long as other spices but still with good form and purple highlights not only the petals but the dorsal sepal. Do the lateral sepals have it to? I can't see in the picture.
> Patrick


I think the picture is misleading, you might be seeing the petals from the other two flowers.. makes it look like a stripe on the lateral sepals. Only the petals have this 'pinceladas'.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 10, 2022)

very pretty


----------



## Carmella.carey (Mar 10, 2022)

PeteM said:


> I think the picture is misleading, you might be seeing the petals from the other two flowers.. makes it look like a stripe on the lateral sepals. Only the petals have this 'pinceladas'.


I just wanted to know if the sepals had the purple highlights to.
Patrick


----------



## Carmella.carey (Mar 10, 2022)

Are these plants growing under a grow light?
Patrick


----------



## PeteM (Mar 10, 2022)

Carmella.carey said:


> I just wanted to know if the sepals had the purple highlights to.
> Patrick


Hi Patrick. Sorry. No, none of the sepals have the same purple highlight only the petals. Yes, this is grown under led lights year round.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 10, 2022)

Nice first bloom.

Still with a few undesirable traits that may correct next couple times like dorsal sepal twist and lateral sepal decurving.

CL is a great flower and parent so lots of potential.

The pincelada tips on petals seem to occur frequently in the semialba lines. A few cultivars have these markings on the sepals too.


----------



## My Green Pets (Mar 10, 2022)

Very pretty, i've heard jenmanii also has a fragrance to make your mouth water...any comment on that?


----------



## Carmella.carey (Mar 10, 2022)

My Green Pets said:


> Very pretty, i've heard jenmanii also has a fragrance to make your mouth water...any comment on that?


Hello William, it's Patrick from your channel commenting under my email @carmella carey 
Please check out some of my plants that I now can show you unlike on the YouTube comment section
I hope you like them, Patrick


----------



## terryros (Mar 10, 2022)

Here is a link to my Slippertalk post this year about a plant from the same cross.






Cattleya jenmanii semi-alba mosca ('Canaima's Lipstick' x 'Kathleen')


I purchased this seedling of Cattleya jenmanii from Orchids Limited several years ago as (‘Canaima’s Lipstick’ x ‘Kathleen’). I don't think OL made the cross. It bloomed the first time for me last week as two flowers on a single inflorescence. The horizontal NS is about 12 cm. The picture was...




www.slippertalk.com


----------



## Carmella.carey (Mar 10, 2022)

terryros said:


> Here is a link to my Slippertalk post this year about a plant from the same cross.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting with much less of the purple highlights on the petals. Is it a mericlone or a seedling or is it something that changes with the age of the bloom?
Patrick


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 11, 2022)

A real beauty in my eyes! I really like the natural shape of the flower.


----------



## PeteM (Mar 11, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Nice first bloom.
> 
> Still with a few undesirable traits that may correct next couple times like dorsal sepal twist and lateral sepal decurving.
> 
> ...



Thanks Dr. L. I agree. I really need to repot it for my conditions. I have been holding back on water this winter to avoid stressing the roots and don't think its happy. I hope it improves,


----------



## PeteM (Mar 11, 2022)

terryros said:


> Here is a link to my Slippertalk post this year about a plant from the same cross.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.. thanks for linking.. I was reviewing your post. Way better form on your plant. Hoping this one can improve, it's still adjusting. will check back in in a few years.


----------



## PeteM (Mar 11, 2022)

My Green Pets said:


> Very pretty, i've heard jenmanii also has a fragrance to make your mouth water...any comment on that?


Yes, this is true. I just started picking up fragrance last night.. I'll check today and report back.


----------



## GuRu (Mar 12, 2022)

Lovely flowers without any doubt. I like especially the contrast between the intensly coloured lip an the cream white rest of the flower. 
I have a young plant of Cattleya jenmanii semi alba from another source....but I will be pleased if it will flower one day (I overdo slightly) half as nice as yours.


----------



## Guldal (Mar 12, 2022)

Lovely! Scented?


----------



## PeteM (Mar 12, 2022)

Thanks for the reminder. Yes. It has a fragrance that I’ve only had a chance to smell in the evenings so far because of my schedule. I imagine during the mornings or day it’s much stronger, I’ll be able to test this tomorrow.

It’s a heavily grounded floral scent, much like a rose but with a slight hint of cream. It really makes you want to keep you nose right in there for a while. That’s my description so far. If things change tomorrow I’ll update!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 16, 2022)

I saw a Japanese grower on IG that has the original division of CL! Let’s see if I can get it here (the procurement process lol).


----------



## NEslipper (Mar 24, 2022)

Beautiful! Love the pincelada tips!


----------



## PeteM (May 21, 2022)

I had another one from a different source just open last night. I think this one has better overall form.. both still need to be repotted to my grow conditions.


----------



## monocotman (May 21, 2022)

Stunning!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 21, 2022)

the white halo around the lip sets it off beautifully


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 21, 2022)

Not bad at all. Let’s see when fully open?


----------



## PeteM (May 22, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Not bad at all. Let’s see when fully open?


Yes seems to be getting better. I took this last night.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 23, 2022)

The petals are impressive. Should expand another day or two more.


----------



## PeteM (Sunday at 9:09 PM)

@terryros, I made it home and pulled my plant, and put the ruler to it per your request. It’s the same cross but this one is not from Orchidweb. This was sourced from an eBay seller. Looks to be 11.5 cm across. I recently divided this plant in August of 2022 and was surprised one division bloomed. Incredibly difficult to get a clean background when taking pictures.. my lights are on light rails so they are constantly moving and I don’t have a solid black background.. I’ll have to work on a photo box or some other option this year.


----------



## abax (Sunday at 9:34 PM)

Lovely Catt. and big improvement of the dorsal on this one. It has big "ears" as well.

I like seeing the background. All kinds of goodies to see. I suppose that makes me a greenhouse snoop.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sunday at 10:06 PM)

Good shape for jenmanii with great solid red lip. The pincelada flares on petals add a nice touch. 

If you can improve the NS by 2-3 cm more on a stronger plant with 3 flowers on one inflorescence, no judge in this world would snub it lol.


----------



## terryros (Monday at 8:45 AM)

I can tell by my tag that OL did not make the cross, so someone else did and sold flasks to some/many. My flower has stabilized at 12.5 cm. I think Leslie’s point is key - I think I am done chasing genes in more plants and going to focus on growing what I have into much larger specimen plants to see the full potential. I am sure there is another cm or so in this plant.


----------

